# Mr. Hardwick's: ENYAWREKLAW One Shots @ Vapecon



## method1 (17/8/17)

We will have a selection of new *ENYAWREKLAW one-shots* available at Vapecon with special pricing for the day.

30ml sizes will make 180-300ml of e-liquid.

*Rose Milk 
Obsidian
Honeydewwey Milk Tea
Triple C's
Cuprian
Rosky Milk
Funfetti OG*

Come and meet the man himself & pick up the best deal in vaping 








​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (17/8/17)

That is awesome @method1 !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (17/8/17)

Stosta said:


> That is awesome @method1 !



Agreed @Stosta

now to pick between them

Am liking the sounds of onsidian and cuprian

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (17/8/17)

Silver said:


> Agreed @Stosta
> 
> now to pick between them
> 
> Am liking the sounds of onsidian and cuprian


Couldn't agree with you more, those were my two choices as well, especially the Obsidian!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (17/8/17)

Rose Milk and Obsidian FTW

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/8/17)

What will the pricing be @method1 ?


----------



## skola (17/8/17)

Great news @method1, will you have some pre mixed to taste?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/8/17)

skola said:


> Great news @method1, will you have some pre mixed to taste?



I second this question

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scouse45 (17/8/17)

Oh this I have to be part of!! @method1 knows I've been hounding him for rose for ages now I'm coming for u!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (17/8/17)

Ahhh... More wants. 
I'm definitely getting me some of these....
*updates shopping list*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (17/8/17)

Obsidian is lush, Wayne's best mix outside of PRY4 if you ask me.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (2/9/17)

Any chance of these getting stocked with some vendors? Specifically Obsidian

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (2/9/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> Any chance of these getting stocked with some vendors? Specifically Obsidian


In full agreement!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (2/9/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> Any chance of these getting stocked with some vendors? Specifically Obsidian



More on the way

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Strontium (3/9/17)

If the pricing is right, you will own the market with these.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (3/9/17)

Strontium said:


> If the pricing is right, you will own the market with these.



We'll see.. one shots are still a bit of a foreign concept in SA. Most of the interest has been in rose milk (because the recipe isn't out yet) and obsidian (because cookie dough).

We are looking at expanding the line though, including the EJM (ejuicemakers) range from Kopel, ckemist & co. and some other interesting stuff

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Scouse45 (4/9/17)

method1 said:


> We'll see.. one shots are still a bit of a foreign concept in SA. Most of the interest has been in rose milk (because the recipe isn't out yet) and obsidian (because cookie dough).
> 
> We are looking at expanding the line though, including the EJM (ejuicemakers) range from Kopel, ckemist & co. and some other interesting stuff


Bud I will support and buy plenty of these! It really helps when I don't get time to mix flavours in a rush. I've got caramel, obsidian and rose steeping

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (6/9/17)

method1 said:


> We'll see.. one shots are still a bit of a foreign concept in SA. Most of the interest has been in rose milk (because the recipe isn't out yet) and obsidian (because cookie dough).
> 
> We are looking at expanding the line though, including the EJM (ejuicemakers) range from Kopel, ckemist & co. and some other interesting stuff



This is so much WIN. 
It's true about Rose and Obsidian but the rest are proven stars. I make bucket loads of funfetti so I have a fair idea of what it costs me to make, if I could buy it as a one shot for a good price e.g. 50% mark up, that premium is well worth it to me. 
We already see how huge 1shots are overseas, the same can happen here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

